# Motorway Service Stations



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

I recently found out that I was breaking the law when parking up at Motorway Service Stations and thought I'd better share this with other newbies to motorhomes.

So, what did I do wrong?... use the gas  ... apparently it is against the law to use a naked flame on any MSS. If I had have bothered reading all the info from my CC membership I would have know this... but I didn't. But I know now and we will probably never stop over at a MSS again. 

I must point out however that you are able to stop over at MSS's and the CC have a list of MSS's and their respective phone numbers for those who need to stop over.



andy


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Was this 'rule' in relation to the whole site, or perhaps within 'X' metres of any refuelling point?

Alternatively I would be interested in the specific wording if possible please 

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I can verify that this rule applies to all parking areas. I can't remember the exact wording but it definately bans the use of any appliance with a naked flame. 
Thinking about, it makes sense when you see how crowded these car/lorry parks can become. 


Jim


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

hi Steve... as far as I can make out it applies to the whole of the service station

I'll see if I can find the relative text and post it here although it'll be monday now cos I'm off work any second and then it's of out in the van  



have a good one



andy


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*gas at motorway ss's*

what a load of rubbish - don't they use gas for cooking those bloody awful burgers & chips in the greasy cafffs? we've brewed up plenty of times if we have to stop there - better than paying high prices for poor quality products inside. It makes sense to have a ban in the fuel area, but elsewhere it all seems a bit pointless.


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

*motorway services*

Motorway services charge if you want to stop more than 2 hours.If travelling north on m6 try Tebay services,there is a proper caravan site there with very little noise and no parking next to lorries overnight.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Okay Guy's,

I appreciate that there are quite often people brewing up in motorway service areas. However what I and most likely others would like to clearly establish is what is actually written down and who by, rather what could be considered the accepted practice, so its assumed it must officially okay.

It's a bit like speed limits on motorways, we all know what the maximum speed limit is for cars, however an alien 'dropping in' could quite easily think its 80 or even 90 MPH!

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Does that mean that if you are in the smoking area of the restraunt you are not allowed to light your ciggy witha gas lighter?


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

That's very good ken 

But it just goes to show how extreme rules could be interpretated.
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

KenS said:


> Does that mean that if you are in the smoking area of the restraunt you are not allowed to light your ciggy witha gas lighter?


That's why you are in the restraunt, you can't cook in the car park :roll:

or have your fridge on gas ... 

Jim


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

But surely if this is right you can't even light up a cigarette in the car park!!
 Phil.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

ahh but, smoking is bad for you - so it's not about profiteering at all !! :wink: 


8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

AHH AHH, but I don't I packed up twenty odd years ago from sixty a day.
Aren't I a good boy?.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Call me cynical if you wish, but its obvious to me, they dont allow naked flames so you cant cook in your van and then hopefully you'll have to spend a fortune in the cafe for a overpriced carpet burger. Take a salad with you or do as i do, avoid em like the plague.

pete


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

OK... I'm back after my weekend break and I'm on the case.

I did an extensive search of the web and trawled through various government site but to no avail. I then phoned the Dept of Transport.... they connected me to the Highways Agency and the chap there said he couldn't help me and that I'd be better off speaking directly to a Motorway Services.

So I've put a call into one of my local M6 services and the lady there is going to call me back some time today with a document reference..... we live in hope :lol: 


back later...............


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

What about lorry drivers in winter? 

At least on the continent they normally sleep in their cab. And, guess what they are using to heat it: Propane gas! 

I can't imagine that they are not allowed to do that on the parking area. 

Of course at the filling station the situation is slightly different for obvious reasons. Nevertheless I have already seen morons smoking right besides the pump and the attendant being very busy ignoring them... 8O 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to correct you Boff, but certainly the cab heaters we used to use were 'Webasto' running off diesel.

Ian


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

Well... it appears that I am having difficulty getting to speak to somebody who know the real situation regarding this topic. The lady at Chorley services came back to me and said that she can't find anything in writing to say that we can't cook a meal or keep our fridge going on gas. And the HGV drivers do that now and are not discouraged. So I contacted the Caravan Club technical advice line and they couldn't give me a definite answer on where their quote comes from.

I phoned Watford Gap too and I'm still waiting for them to call back.

I know that some of you must be laughing in their beer at me bringing up this subject (my work colleagues certainly are :lol but I feel that I must really get this settled. Or perhaps I should just stay clear of the smelly places anyway.


later

andy


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

andy_m said:


> I know that some of you must be laughing in their beer at me bringing up this subject (my work colleagues certainly are :lol but I feel that I must really get this settled. Or perhaps I should just stay clear of the smelly places anyway.
> 
> later
> 
> andy


As service areas are classed as public areas the landlord is duty bound to have public liability insurance. Having had personal experience of dealing with insurers who provide this cover I know they can dictate exactly what precautions and stipulate what rules and regulations must be in applied.

Jim


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

Jim... it's amazing that out of the two service stations I've spoken to, neither were quite sure what their regulations were. I was obviously speaking to the wrong people :roll: 

Having raised the topic I'm starting to think I raised a red herring.

It appears that, a bit like the wild camping debate, that providing your not creating a spectical, most are happy to turn a blind eye.

I may try a few more avenues before I totally give up on this subject.


andy


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

*motorway service areas*

wording taken from the caravan club site directory and handbook."no naked flames are permitted on motorway sevvice areas,theirfore cooking and running the refrierator on gas is prohibited. 
hope this is of any help. :?

dave


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

> no naked flames are permitted on motorway service areas,theirfore cooking and running the refrierator on gas is prohibited


Yup... that's where I read it Dave. But when I spoke to the CC yesterday they could not give me their source. I think that the CC statement is probably a bit to general and it's seems to me that each service station might have it's own rules and regulations. I might e-mail them and give them a bit more time to come back to me... when you call these people they tend to want sort out your problem straight away and they probably just fobbed me off with their own opinions rather than hunting for the true answer.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I have seen notices on m-way service areas over the flame thingy, 
we started carrying a flask for brews and dont stop on service areas to eat anyway


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian!



bsb2000 said:


> Sorry to correct you Boff, but certainly the cab heaters we used to use were 'Webasto' running off diesel.


Well, I know many "continental" lorries using Truma gas heaters for their cabs. And anyway, if it is "open flames" that are banned, then it also affects 'Webasto' diesel heaters.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Your right Boff, I was on the wrong track thinking diesel/propane, forgetting the issue here was a naked flame


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Webasco heaters run on diesel but it is burned inside a small furnace with a forced draft fan for combustion. There is no "naked" flame as such and are therefore perfectly safe to use in service areas. 

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

scotjimland

Surely the "no naked flame" applies to the inside of the M/H but the primary air for the "forced draught" is taken from outside air which could contain the fumes ie petrol or deisel and therefore potentialy dangerous, that applies to any heater that uses a flame as aheat source 

Ken S.


----------



## bob-hayes (May 21, 2005)

*Using gas on MSSs*

I assume that all those lorrys drivers parked at the MSSs don't use the night heaters in their cabs then :evil:


----------



## 91123 (May 1, 2005)

I would imagine this rule (if indeed there is one) is more about encouraging people to spend money in their cafes, restaurants and shops etc. I doubt if it is any more dangerous than someone lighting up a cigarette and providing you are well away from the petrol station I cannot see why there should be a problem with people lighting their gas cookers or heaters etc. I am all for safety and if there is any danger I would be the first to say there should be a complete ban on anyone using their gas appliances when parked in a service area - but I truly cannot see what the danger could be and if there is one - what exactly is it? I suppose they are trying to discourage motorhomes from parking there etc in case it leads to a lot of people ending up using them as camping sites - but if they made a rule where you can only stay for so many hours - then this would prevent that and maybe if they did make their service stations more motorhome friendly they would probably make quite a profit from selling them such things as groceries and essential requisites and of course they would also benefit from them refuelling at their stations too. If they sectioned an area of the car park off - so that any motorhomes were well away from any potential risks (if indeed there are any - cos I am no expert on combustionable chemicals and the like) then surely any risks would be minimised straight away.

Sonesta


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry can't assist with the original 'gas' debate but was very interested in the 2 hour rule - reason being we're travelling from Fleetwood to Dover in the near future and our plan is to use the day crossing to Fleetwood then drive through the late evening in order to get our Dover ferry about 3 - 4 am.

Are all the M/way Service areas like this as it would be nice to park up for a rest somewhere along the way, especially as our return journey will be entirely through the night  .


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

every one that I've used in this country, anything to harrass the motorist!

not sure how rigidly they're checked though.


8)


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if the regulations contained in this link are relevent to the banning of cooking etc in motorway service areas?

http://www.legislation.hmso.gov.uk/si/si2002/20022776.htm#6
Regards Malc


----------

